# Is transfer to UK with "moneycorp" really free?



## Cimek (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi to all
Has anyone transfered money to UK with moneycorp recently?
Following they widely spread adverisements and other member's opinion I signed with them and found that you still have to pay Bank International Transfer fee which makes them no better than any other currency broker. By "free transfer" I understand free from start to the end, not free for one thing but you pay for other.
Has anybody got same experience?


----------

